# Fishing Tournaments



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

Does anyone on here fishi in tournaments whether is is strippers or bill fish in OC? I would like to get into that real serious when I retire about 15 years to go will be 55 but would like to start getting some experience in any suggestions


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Sam and I are thinking about entering the Rod-n-Reel tournament this year. It will depend if we have partys booked that weekend.


----------



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

My birthday is the 29th so cant make that on will be out of town so when is the next one?


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

The rod n reel tournament is the big one in the bay however their are a few small ones that go on but dates have not been announced yet. also dad I am booked up that weekend


----------

